# PCI Blende bzw. Befestigung für PCI-Karte gesucht



## Norisk699 (26. November 2013)

*PCI Blende bzw. Befestigung für PCI-Karte gesucht*

Servus,

ich suche eine "Befestigungsmöglichkeit" für eine PCI-Express-Karte (x1). 
Jetzt wird gleich jeder denken: "Hallo? Steck die PCI-E Karte doch einfach in den Slot und schraube die vorhandene Blende am Gehäuse fest und fertig"

Doch so einfach ist das nicht. Ich habe das Mainboard Asrock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist aktuell (von oben nach unten eingebaut bzw. rechts nach links auf dem Bild):

 -PCI E 1 (1x) nicht belegbar weil der Fatal1ty-Kühlerverbund der Northbridge im Weg ist

- PCI E 2 (16x) mit der Grafikkarte belegt

- PCI E 3 (1x) nicht belegbar weil die Grafikkarte im Weg sein wird (wegen AC Accelero Xtreme III)

- PCI E 4 (16x) nicht belegbar weil das Mainboard PCI E 2 nur im 8x Modus betreiben kann (die Lanes teilen sich bei CF / SLI oder Bestückung mit sonstigen PCI-E Steckkarten auf 8/8 auf)

- PCI E 5 (16x) schon mit einem RAID-Controller belegt


Jetzt will ich also nichts Böses ahnend eine Soundkarte über PCI-Express einstöpseln und stoße auf eben diese oben genannte Problematik. Alles belegt bzw. wenn nicht belegt (PCI E 4 wäre ja frei und belegbar...) würde es PCI-E-Lanes für die Grafikkarte kosten...


Ich liebäugle nun mit der Lösung, dass ich mittels PCI-E Flachbandkabel den PCI E 1 anzapfe und die Soundkarte so mit einer PCI-E Lane zu versorgen.
Jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch eine Möglichkeit, wie ich die Soundkarte am Gehäuse hinten mit einer Schraube anbringen kann und die Ausgänge der Soundkarte nutzen kann ohne dass ich die Karte dafür an dieser Stelle einstecken muss. 
Die Karte müsste ganz einfach etwa 3-4 Zentimeter "höher" sitzen (was ich durch Flachbandkabel erreiche) und trotzdem am Gehäuse anbringbar sein.

Alternativ könnte ich natürlich den RAID-Controller (PCI E 4x-Modus) entsprechend "schwebend" befestigen. Der Controller hat keine Ausgänge nach hinten die ich benötigen würde (da hängen nur intern 4 HDDs zum spiegeln via SATA 2/3 dran).
Bloß wie kann ich die RAID-Controllerkarte wiederum "schwebend" anbringen?
Einfach in das Gehäuse legen mag ich sie natürlich nicht, da mir das zu wackelig ist und mein Gehäuse ansonsten relativ aufgeräumt ist.



Fällt jemandem hier im Forum eine Lösung ein bzw. versteht jemand mein Problem?

Wäre für eine Hilfestellung oder einen Tipp oder einen Fingerzeig auf eine eventuell existierende Produktlösung sehr dankbar!


----------



## Coldhardt (26. November 2013)

So wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe, sollte sich die Karte eigentlich in einem freien Slot am Gehäuse festschrauben lassen können (sie würde dann ja in der richtigen Höhe über dem MoBo schweben), aber die Karte könnte halt bei Bewegung etc. abbrechen oder sich lösen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. November 2013)

Wie wäre es einfach ne externe zu kaufen? 

Sonst muss du eben wenn einen Slot über dem oberen am Case kein Slotblech ist den Dremel/ die Flex anschmeißen.


Wobei das doch komisch ist, dass oben ein PCIe Slot ist, der aber vom Kühlkörper blockiert wird, bist du sicher, dass das nicht geht?
Ich meine irgendwann gelesen zu haben, dass sowas nur bis zu einer bestimmten Länge geht, bevor es Probleme gibt, das war allerdings auf ne Riser Karte+Graka bezogen.


----------



## Norisk699 (26. November 2013)

*AW: PCI Blende bzw. Befestigung für PCI-Karte gesucht*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> So wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe, sollte sich die Karte eigentlich in einem freien Slot am Gehäuse festschrauben lassen können (sie würde dann ja in der richtigen Höhe über dem MoBo schweben), aber die Karte könnte halt bei Bewegung etc. abbrechen oder sich lösen.


 

Ja, man könnte sie schon da festschrauben, aber die Karte ist ja dann standardmäßig so tief unten dass sie automatisch in den Slot reinrutscht... ich müsste ein paar cm "Höhe" über dem Mainboard gewinnen... 
Im Idealfall sollte die Karte über dem PCI E 4 "schweben" aber über Flachbandkabel den Anschluss von PCI E 1 (1x) nutzen.




Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Wie wäre es einfach ne externe zu kaufen?
> 
> Sonst muss du eben wenn einen Slot über dem oberen am Case kein Slotblech ist den Dremel/ die Flex anschmeißen.
> 
> Wobei das doch komisch ist, dass oben ein PCIe Slot ist, der aber vom Kühlkörper blockiert wird, bist du sicher, dass das nicht geht?


 
Dremel / Flex wär halt schwierig weil ich ja die PCI-E Karte von dem Slotblech lösen müsste (kein Problem) aber dann 2-3 cm weiter oben anbringen müsste (bloß wie ohne schweißen? *g*)

Auf eine externe will ich jetzt eigentlich nicht zurückgreifen. Jetzt hab ich schon 5 PCI-E-Slots und massig Lanes bloß halt an der falschen Stelle... 

Eine Notlösung wäre noch die PCI-E Soundkarte zu verkaufen und eine PCI-Soundkarte zu holen... Aber nur als Notlösung falls ich sonst keine Möglichkeit sehe oder aufgezeigt bekomme 

Achja, und ich bin sicher dass der eine Slot vom NB-Kühler "geblockt" wird. Klares Layout-Fail von Asrock...


----------



## Coldhardt (26. November 2013)

Du könntest ja eine Art Gewinde nutzen um die Karte etwas zu erhöhen(so ähnlich wie Standoffs oder dicke Muttern, weiß grad nicht wie das heißt). Ansonsten hast du wirklich keinen einzigen freien Slot am *Gehäuse*? Da könnte man die Karte ja dann festschrauben und per Kabel mit dem PCIe Slot verbinden.


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. November 2013)

Meinst du Beilagscheiben?

Stimmt, ich hab mal ne Skizze gemacht.
Quasi du schreibst statt der Schraube ne gleich große (Durchmesser) Gewindestange rein, schraubst eine Mutter soweit darauf wie die SoKa zum Slot soll/kann und dann noch mal eine auf der anderen Seite des Soka Blechs zum fixieren.

Ich hoffe du verstehst meine Skizze.


----------



## Coldhardt (26. November 2013)

Ja, so ungefähr 
Nur halt keine Beilagscheiben


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. November 2013)

Ja, ich wäre dafür: Gewindestange (passend absägen, Spitzen die Kanten abschleifen da du sonst die Muttern schlecht draufbringst und dann eben das Slotblech der Soka auf den Abstand fixieren. Am anderen Ende müsstest du es gegebenenfalls nochmal fixieren.


----------



## Norisk699 (26. November 2013)

*AW: PCI Blende bzw. Befestigung für PCI-Karte gesucht*

Das wäre eine Lösung!
... Könnte nur etwas wackelig werden... hmm... aber überlegenswert... 
Eine Gewindestange würde den Abstand dann wie ich es brauche erhöhen.  
Mit Beilagscheiben allein komm ich nicht so weit raus. 
Ich brauche ja 2-3 cm schätz ich... da bin ich mit ner Gewindestange schon besser bedient.

Danke schon mal für den Einfall.



Am besten wäre aber wohl immer noch ein angepasstes Slotblech... also ein Slotblech wo eben nur die zwei Schraubenlöcher (wo die Platine der Karte auf dem Slotblech fixiert wird) weiter weg vom Mainboard sind als standardmäßig.
Bloß sowas wird es wohl nicht zu kaufen geben...
Wisst Ihr was ich damit meine?


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. November 2013)

Ja, du meinst das vom Case wo man die Karte am einen Ende reinsteckt und am anderen festschraubt, aber dann müsstest du ja trotzdem an deinem Case rumbasteln. Wenn du basteln kannst/willst kannst du ja das obere Slotblech gleich ganz rausschneiden und weiter außen dranschweisen.


----------



## Norisk699 (26. November 2013)

*AW: PCI Blende bzw. Befestigung für PCI-Karte gesucht*



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Ja, du meinst das vom Case wo man die Karte am einen Ende reinsteckt und am anderen festschraubt, aber dann müsstest du ja trotzdem an deinem Case rumbasteln. Wenn du basteln kannst/willst kannst du ja das obere Slotblech gleich ganz rausschneiden und weiter außen dranschweisen.




Hier mal ein Foto von einer PCI-E Karte mit Erklärung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und wie man auch sieht ist die Platine (wie jede Platine) mit 2 Schrauben fest mit dem Slotblech verbunden. 
Oder könnt Ihr euch vorstellen die Platine allein irgendwo einzubauen / zu befestigen...eher nicht...


----------



## Coldhardt (26. November 2013)

Hmm, wenn du dir da einfach eine Standartslotblende von deinem Gehäuse nimmst, die zwei Löcher für die Slot reindremelst und die Platine dann an die Blende klebst/schraubst, sollte das so in etwa machbar sein. Eine extra Gewindestange Brauchst du dann natürlich nicht.

Alternativ könntest du die Platine auch irgendwo im Gehäuse befestigen, du bräuchtest halt ein entsprechend langes Verbindungskabel.


----------



## Norisk699 (26. November 2013)

*AW: PCI Blende bzw. Befestigung für PCI-Karte gesucht*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Hmm, wenn du dir da einfach eine Standartslotblende von deinem Gehäuse nimmst, die zwei Löcher für die Slot reindremelst und die Platine dann an die Blende klebst, sollte das so in etwa machbar sein. Eine extra Gewindestange Brauchst du dann natürlich nicht.


 
Die zwei Löcher kann ich mir sogar sparen weil die esata-Anschlüsse stehen nicht über die Platine raus und ich benötige die Anschlüsse eh nicht. Ich brauch nur meine vier internen (meine Karte ist ähnlich, nicht die allergleiche wie abgebildet).

Das mit dem Kleben ist so ne Sache... Aber wird wohl so sein müssen. Weil so wie`s aussieht gibts einfach keine Slotblenden mit solchen "Platinen-Anbringungs-Löchern" in verschiedenen genormten Abständen...


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. November 2013)

Achso, du willst die Platine direkt anschrauben. Stehen die Slotausgänge (Premium Deutsch  ) bei dir denn ins Case rein? Sonst könntest du da zwei Löcher bohren und die Platine parallel zur Rückwand hochkant anschrauben.


----------



## Coldhardt (26. November 2013)

Ja, die entsprechenden Löcher sollten sich mit Abmessung relativ einfach in die Blende bohren lassen.


----------



## Norisk699 (26. November 2013)

*AW: PCI Blende bzw. Befestigung für PCI-Karte gesucht*



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Achso, du willst die Platine direkt anschrauben. Stehen die Slotausgänge (Premium Deutsch  ) bei dir denn ins Case rein? Sonst könntest du da zwei Löcher bohren und die Platine parallel zur Rückwand hochkant anschrauben.


 
Slotausgänge stehen ins Case rein? Das versteh ich grad nicht 
Aber ich versteh trotzdem irgendwie was du meinst... 
OFFEN würde ich die Platine am liebsten nicht einfach hinschrauben. Lieber wäre mir da dann schon eine Mini-Case-Lösung für die Platine...
Ich glaube irgendwie führt bei der Geschichte einfach nichts am rumdremeln vorbei...





Coldhardt schrieb:


> Ja, die entsprechenden Löcher sollten sich mit Abmessung relativ einfach in die Blende bohren lassen.


 
Naja, die Löcher für die PCI-E Ausgänge sind nicht das Problem... die bräuchte ich gar nicht bohren/dremeln weil ich ja die Ausgänge nicht benötige.


Hier nochmal aktualisiert:

Blau = Schraublöcher für Platine  "Ist-Zustand" 
Grün = Schraublöcher für Platine "Wunsch-Zustand" (also viel höher damit die Platine unten nicht im PCI-E Eingang ein-slottet... *g*)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Coldhardt (26. November 2013)

Norisk699 schrieb:


> Naja, die Löcher für die PCI-E Ausgänge sind nicht das Problem... die bräuchte ich gar nicht bohren/dremeln weil ich ja die Ausgänge nicht benötige.



Ich meinte eigentlich die Löcher (die grünen), die du fürs festschrauben der Platine an die Blende benötigst wenn du nicht kleben willst^^

Alternativ könntest du die so ein Schutzgehäuse natürlich bauen, ist halt wieder etwas mehr Aufwand.


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. November 2013)

Willst du also die Karte am Slotblech anderst positionieren? Dann wirst du ums dremeln bzw. nieten/schweißen nicht rumkommen.

Mit den Slotausgängen meine ich da wo die Karte am Case verschraubt wir und die Anschlüsse rausragen.


----------



## Norisk699 (26. November 2013)

*AW: PCI Blende bzw. Befestigung für PCI-Karte gesucht*

Ich glaube ich werde jetzt einfach mal das dremeln (und sogar schweißen...) anfangen... 

Achja und zum anderen haben wir wohl das gleiche gemeint nur anders bezeichnet... Ist auch schwierig dieses Klein-Futzel-Zeugs zu benennen.

Im Netz findet man hier recht wenig passende Bezeichnungen weil jeder alles nennt wie er will... 

Also ich probier mich einfach mal morgen.
Eine Standard-Lösung ohne Basteln scheint es nicht zu geben...

Danke schon mal und wenn ich erfolgreich sein sollte oder mir doch was anderes einfällt mach ich hier mal ein Foto rein.


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. November 2013)

Wie wäre es denn mit ner Holzschachtel, wo du die Karte reinlegst, das Band rausführst und eventuell noch Watte darunterlegst? Von den elektrischen Aspekten müsste das gehen, da weder Holz noch Watte ja Strom leitet.


----------



## Coldhardt (26. November 2013)

Du musst sich gar nicht dremeln, es reicht doch, wenn du die zwei Löcher bohrst, die Platine anschraubst und fertig


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. November 2013)

Ja, er braucht aber was woran er es schrauben kann.
An der Wand geht es ja nicht wegen Strom leiten.


----------



## Norisk699 (26. November 2013)

*AW: PCI Blende bzw. Befestigung für PCI-Karte gesucht*



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Ja, er braucht aber was woran er es schrauben kann.
> An der Wand geht es ja nicht wegen Strom leiten.


 
Genau...

Brauche etwas woran ich es schrauben kann. Deswegen schweiße ich wohl ein kleines Breckerl (Stück) dran... mal sehen


----------



## Coldhardt (26. November 2013)

Die Slotblende mit der Platine kannst du doch dann ganz normal einbauen, das Gehäuse ist ja geerdet, oder hab ich jetzt ein falsches Bild im Kopf?


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. November 2013)

Wie gesagt, wie wäre es mit ner Holzbox? Du könntest sie unten mit Watte auskleiden, eventuell die Platine verschrauben. Musst aber Lüftungslöcher lassen.

Nein, er will nur die Platine ohne Slotblech anschrauben.


----------



## acidburn1811 (26. November 2013)

*AW: PCI Blende bzw. Befestigung für PCI-Karte gesucht*

Wieso drehst du die Slotblende nicht einfach um und schraubst die wieder dran ? nach dem Bsp.Bild müsste es sich +/+ ausgehn 

oder warum schneidest und nicht oben und unten einfachen ein stück weg bis die passende position hast ?


----------

